
Show HN: Whimso – preference based place search engine - seanpackham
https://whimso.com
======
seanpackham
Whimso is a free prototype for a larger unrealised travel tech project which
we've released as a fast and simple place search engine engine based on user
preferences.

We've had feedback that it's handy for finding vegan/vegetarian food nearby -
should we re-release it as a plant-based restaurant finder?

